# Best resort in St. Maarten????????



## jme (Jan 15, 2006)

Having read the three-page thread on "What's the BEST island in the Caribbean?" , I'll go out on a limb and say the top two were St. Maarten and Aruba, BUT I already know all about the resorts in Aruba (I'm a Marriott owner, so picking one is already settled), so I need to know, assuming a trip to St. Maarten is desirable, WHICH resort would be the one to shoot for? Maybe even the top two or three, and why. Main interests are calm, beautiful beaches and good restaurants. NOT interested in wrestling whales, dolphins, or alligators........ or rock-climbing or off-road excursions.....not even snorkeling (altho we love it).  Just gimme a beautiful, calm , shallow-water, user-friendly beach for walking or laying out or playing in the surf. We're not old, but activities aren't the order of the day when in the Caribbean. Kids are now 19 and 16. We love the Virgin Isles, but are looking for a different experience...something different. Any thoughts???? Thanks, jme


----------



## Bucky (Jan 15, 2006)

We're going the end of this month and staying at Sapphire Beach Club.  While not the best it's one that I could get a two bedroom at without using all of my points.  Royal Islander La Plage seems to get the best reviews.  For a ton of info on the island to include where to stay I suggest you visit this forum SXM Forum


----------



## Janis (Jan 15, 2006)

From my experience, the best beaches are not at any of the hotels. You need to have a car and drive to the most beautiful areas.

Our favorite beaches were Maho and Baie Rogue


----------



## Cappy (Jan 16, 2006)

*My picks for resorts in SXM!*

 La Vista Beach Resort
Sunterra Flamingo Beach
Royal Islander Club La Terrasse
Towers @ Mullet Bay
Royal Islander Club La Plage
Sunterra Royal Palm
Belair Beach Hotel
Atrium
Oyster Bay Beach Resort
La Vista
Port DE Plaisance Resort & Casino
Summit Resort
Sapphire Beach Club
Caravanserai
I have stayed at all of these & this is my order I would go to them!
Ones I won't stay @ are:
Nettle Bay Beach Club
Sea Palace
I don't know about any of the other ones! But I still have time to go check them out!!


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 16, 2006)

While I don't agree with your assumption that SXM and Aruba are the top two since I'd put Cayman at the top followed by SXM and Aruba is way down my personal list here's my ranking of SXM resorts FWIW (your mileage may vary)

La Vista Beach Resort
La Vista 
Sunterra Royal Palm
 Oyster Bay Beach Resort
Atrium
Pelican (highly variable depending on whether unit is renovated or not)
Royal Islander Club La Terrasse
Royal Islander Club La Plage
Sunterra Flamingo Beach
Divi Little Bay

I wouldn't stay at any of the following (but I'm rather picky)

Belair Beach Hotel 
Towers @ Mullet Bay
Port DE Plaisance Resort & Casino
Summit Resort
Sapphire Beach Club
Caravanserai
Sea Palace


----------



## jme (Jan 16, 2006)

*OK, then...*



			
				caribbeansun said:
			
		

> While I don't agree with your assumption that SXM and Aruba are the top two since I'd put Cayman at the top
> 
> 
> OK, then, tell me why the Cayman Islands, and where you'd stay, if you could.  Caymans have always been highly recommended to us , not by timesahre folks, but by affluent hotel stayers. I'll listen, since we're definitely open to anything wonderful, and having TWO destinations would be great for two different years! Thanks all for the great and detailed advice! Per the Caribbean, I can't think of anywhere I'd rather be....after all, Jimmy Buffet had it right LONG, LONG ago. Best, jme


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, obviously it's a matter of personal preference.  Staying on the east end of Cayman at the Reef Resort gives me everything I look for in a resort/vacation.  We are pretty much addicted to the place and I keep extended the length of our stay each year.  It's oceanfront so the beach and the water are just steps from your unit.  

The island is safe, it's conservative due to it's British influence which suits me just fine (I don't need a casino on every vacation).  The east end has maintained more of the island culture and it's far enough removed from the cruise ship dock that it always feels like the place is deserted even when they are at full occupancy.

I dive and you can't beat the diving on the East end and Ocean Frontiers (which run the Reef's dive shop) are simply outstanding.  

It's really hard to explain - we feel connected to the island and the resort.  We've been treated very well by the resort and all of the people that work there.  It just "fits" for us.

We like SXM as well and will be there in less than a month for a week but we always go back to Cayman and we're getting up to 3 week stays now.


----------



## Aldo (Jan 20, 2006)

Lists like these only manage to get the favorites farmed out to rentals at sites like SnapTravel, and the ones "you wouldn't stay in" get left in the exchange pool.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 21, 2006)

Aldo, using that theory then all the reviews here on TUG as well as those at Tripadvisor, WheretoStay, etc. all would have the same effect.  I seriously doubt that postings like this have any effect whatsoever.

FYI - I've exchanged into and seen availability in every II resort listed.  The RCI resorts I can't comment on as to exchange availability.


----------



## mme (Feb 14, 2006)

[_Message deleted. Ads are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Cappy (Feb 15, 2006)

*Is there a good room # to ask for at the DIVI?*

We have friends going  the 20th of Feb to 27th of Feb (Monday to Monday) & it is there Honeymoon so I want them to have a nice room!! I didn't set this up cuz I wouldn't have put them there!  Please help before I go myself on thursday night the 17th of Feb.
THANKS


----------



## markmaine (Feb 16, 2006)

We stayed at the Sapphire Beach last March and were quite surprised as it had been given so many poor reviews.  Our studio was very clean and nicely furnished.  The only staff issue we had was with the woman bar manager who kept belittleing the bar tender.  St. Maarten wasn't our favorite island, but it was still a nice place to be to avoid the cold winters of Maine


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 16, 2006)

*Help Please!!*

Hi  TUGgers,
                 I don't want to  start a new thread on the same queston but I need serious help. I was going to rent a house on Dawnn's beach for 12 -14 people but it is all booked  up now . I have the owners second house, a luxurious 6 bdrm estate on hold but I heard that Dawn's Beach is having serious issues with  construction right now.

So, I have to resort to my back up options in case the estate does not work out . I have seen many availabilities for OBBR through Interval's getaways . I have also been looking at Sapphire's Beach Club, La Vista, Royal Islander Paige and it's sister resort. the Atrium , Grand Case Beach and the Pelican Key.

Now, I am trying to find a resort that is similar to the Royals in Cancun(If I am not taking a big leap and asking for a miracle) I know that the Pelican Key is Royal affiliated but I can not decide on it. 
We would like a place that is clean and hopefully well furnished,  good service, on a good beach, is convenient in terms of getting to and around, has beautiful pools and a pool bar wouldn't hurt either.

Ok, so basically I am looking for the Royal Sands in SXM but  I know that may not be possible. So anything that comes remotely close to it would be fine. I have been looking since Oct-Nov when we all decided on SXM . Now, we are going Memorial week and I am behind on arrangements so I need to get  this done before next week. 

Thanks everyone
Chelle


----------



## nkosi278 (Feb 16, 2006)

We LOVE Sapphire....(we have back to back weeks every other year)....and are looking forward to 2007!!
One of it's greatest PLUS points is its location...
- a few hundred yards from France (we use the phone box just across the 'frontier' all the time (with a phone card!!)
- close to Baie Rouge (our favorite)
- on the back road to Marigot - none of the terrible traffic on the way to P'burg....which we only go once to for lunch at the Pasangrahan!!
Other good things....
- nice bar / pool
- nice salads at lunch time
- fresh baguettes every day for b'fast from the little store
- nice maids
We love it!!!
nkosi
p.s. it does help that my wife and I are both French speakers!!


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 18, 2006)

Sapphire sounds nice but I was offered a deal for OBBR. Any thoughts on it as far as pools(Yes ,I am one of those people who are concerned about the pool even though we may be on a beach)? Is it on a good beach? The decorum looks better than most but are the vllas  spacious and comfortable?Is it really hard to get around from there as in would we need a car? I read somewhere thatit is along a beaten path.

I  really like thre way the villa's are decorated (2bdrm's). It is pleasing to the eyes compared to the other florals and wooden furnitures that I have been seeing. Also, is it true that you have to pay for air conditioning. If we're purchasing a getaway through II, what additional fees should we expect?
 How is the service? How is the atmosphere? Is it  conservative or laid back?
Many questions I know but this is looking like our best bet. I'm iffy about Pelican Key despite it's numerous pools. 

Thanks CHelle


----------



## LynnW (Feb 18, 2006)

After going to Mexico for so many years I think we've decided to try St Maarten next Jan. Will first be looking at Points Resorts and it looks like the Royal Islander Club la Terrasse or the Royal Islander Club la Plage. According to the previous posts it looks like everyone picks Club la Terrasse over Club la Plage however there is no reviews for the Club la Terrasse. What's the difference between these 2 resorts? Also do the units at both places have ocean views?

Lynn


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 19, 2006)

Dawn Beach is a total mess with the Westin project and another condo project being built there as well.  I'd strongly recommend finding an alternate spot and I'd pass on the TS for a group your size and your stated quality level.

Try the following:

www.jennifersvacationvillas.com
www.pierres-caraibes.com
www.romainternational.com


The first in the list would be our preference.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 19, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Dawn Beach is a total mess with the Westin project and another condo project being built there as well.  I'd strongly recommend finding an alternate spot and I'd pass on the TS for a group your size and your stated quality level.
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for responding. I kept reading that it was across from Dawn's Beach but was not sure if it was a big distraction. So now that is another property that we have to abandon.
I appreciate the rental sites but I have checked all of those properties prior. We are all graduating this year  and some funds may be lowers than others so I am trying to book something that is less than $250pp.
If we were to stay at a timeshare resort, we would be renting two villas and with 12 people maybe 14, it would even out pretty low and well for us.

Do you have any thoughts on the pelican Key? 
I see that you are a Royal owner so you must have an idea of the quality that I am looking for now. 

Grand Case beach resort seems to have a lot of positive reviews also.
I know that La vista and La vista Beach resort are top rated but they both look small. I'm going to go over the two  preffered lists from previous posters above and try again
 Thanks 
Chelle


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 19, 2006)

You aren't going to get Royal Sands quality at ANY TS resort on SXM, they just don't exist IMHO.  Most resorts are older, with very small pools.  I just returned last night from La Vista and IMHO it's the best (Beach Resort as opposed to the older La Vista) but still not in the league of the Sands, Islander, Caribbean or the Mayan.  If that's that standard you're using you're just not going to get - you either have to compromise on the quality or pay more.

By Pelican Key I assume you are referring to the Pelican resort.  It is older and definitely not in the same league as the Sands.  The renovation project is quite significant but there is a long way to go.

Sapphire - drove by it but didn't stop to look

Atrium looks older as well, we didn't bother to walk around the property.

OBBR - pool is very small given the size of the resort and there's no beach.  Closest is Dawn beach which is one big construction site right at the moment and will continue to be for some time.  The Westin project is huge - it's condos and a resort all in one!

However, if you can get the house for a good price I'd suggest you grab it and then go to another beach by car - you are very close to Orient beach when you're up by Oyster Pond.

Do you realize that most of the action for people in their 20's is in the Maho area which is a long, long way from Oyster Pond?

Edited to add - La Vista is quite small - something like 45 rooms in total.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 19, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> You aren't going to get Royal Sands quality at ANY TS resort on SXM, they just don't exist IMHO.  Most resorts are older, with very small pools.  I just returned last night from La Vista and IMHO it's the best (Beach Resort as opposed to the older La Vista) but still not in the league of the Sands, Islander, Caribbean or the Mayan.  If that's that standard you're using you're just not going to get - you either have to compromise on the quality or pay more.
> 
> By Pelican Key I assume you are referring to the Pelican resort.  It is older and definitely not in the same league as the Sands.  The renovation project is quite significant but there is a long way to go.
> 
> ...



Half of us are willing to pay. I would much rather be in the Dawn beach 6 bdrm estate but I can't get the other half to agree so we have to compromise and try to find something  that is tasteful and affordable for everyone. 

Now that i know that we definetely will not find a resort that is in the Royal's category, I can settle for the next best thing. 

How is La Vista Beach resort in terms of size? 

I was looking at places based on the quality and reviews of the timeshare but you are right about Maho BeacH. We aren't a wild bunch but we don't want to feel like we may be disturbing other people. I will look at its' resorts.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 19, 2006)

It's very small - 9 2BR's and 9 studios.  The 2BR's have a king bed, 2 twin beds and a sleeper sofa.  The studios have a king or queen bed and a sleep sofa.  A small unheated pool but a great view as you are right down on the beach.  Easy walk to casino and restaurants.  



			
				Mischelle said:
			
		

> How is La Vista Beach resort in terms of size?


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok. That sounds like the one that looks like a small white or grayish bulding.
I read tht Maho Beach is  the hot spot as you said but the beach itself is not that nice. Is this true? If so, which beaches are the closets to Maho if we were to drive or walk or what ever is feasible.
Thanks 
I appreciate all of your help.

Chelle


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't comment on the beach at Maho since the area wasn't of interest to us.  I should probably mention that Maho is close to the airport runway which is either a novelty that you won't mind or a noise you won't want to tolerate - people are either in one camp or the other.  Sorry, I know you're trying to find an ideal solution but you'll end up making compromises in one way or another almost regardless of where you end up.

Having said all of that the island is very nice and you'll have a good time.  If you are doing things right you'll spend a minimal amount of time in the room anyway.

There are something like 37 beaches on the island so I'd encourage you to do a bit of exploring and find one away from your resort regardless of where you stay.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks, you are right. We aren't going to be in the rooms really.  I guess I am trying to hard to find perfection but I'll find something.  Seeing as we don't have to stay at that beach. We most likely wouldd rent cars to get around . I'm re-reading all of the reviews on tripadvisors and I will have to look through vrbo for any other rental listings.
Thanks for all of your help.
Chelle


----------



## TomR (Feb 19, 2006)

With 12 or 14 people, you just may be better off grabbing the villa you have on hold.  You will need a couple of cars, but that is true regardless of where you stay.  You will not be that far away from Orient Beach.   The only possible drawback to the villa is its location, particularly if you intend to stay out late at night and party.  

If you want to get closer to the action, either Royal Islander resort may suit your needs as long as you don’t expect to find Royal Sands quality.  If there are 12 of you, you could get by with two 2-bedroom units, as the maximum occupancy is 6 per unit.  This would mean that two of you would have to sleep on the couch pullout in the living room. If there are 14 of you, one 3-bedroom unit and one 2-bedroom unit should suffice. Since the Club La Plage is mostly sold out, you may be limited to la Terrasse.  If given a choice, I would take La Plage as it is right on the beach and, from what I have read, most people prefer it over the newer la Terrasse. There is a $50 per week timeshare tax and a $35 a week parking fee per car.

The beach there is not the greatest but you can walk to Mullet Beach, which is not that far away.  The Sunset Beach Bar is about a 5-minute beach walk from the resort as well.  As far as the airplane noise is concerned, some folks are bothered by it. We are not. We hang around the La Plage pool most of the day and are not bothered by the noise.  Your group would likely be at a beach all day away from the resort and the planes don’t land much past 8pm, if that late.  At night there is much to do within walking distance of the resort. 

Good luck with your search efforts. Trying to please 11 other folks ain’t an easy task.  

Tom


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 20, 2006)

It sure ain't!!!

This is from my VI's post.



This is where I originally wanted us to go #78 but now itis booked up so La Perla is the offer on the table at $288 pp if we have 
http://ourrentalparadise.com/
It would be just a little under$350 for 15 ppl and $285 for 18. The owner ssid we can fit 18 if we wanted but would we kill one another. 
These are the other places that I have been looking at lately. They are all affordable as long as people stop being ChEAP.
http://www.vrbo.com/67812
http://www.vrbo.com/global/siteFram...eturnurl=/10914

Orient Bay
http://www.vrbo.com/79799



These people are ridiculous and  at this point time is running out. It is really one person that does not want to pay more than $500 all together but I had to give her a reality check. Seems like she wants to go to FLorida and not the Carribbean. What we normally do is, the people who have been going on the annual trip are the ones who decide where we go and I do the planning.There are 6 of us all of whom are able to afford a villa but one is being adament about being cheap. Then after we decide on where we are going and I find the best accomodations(I'm sorry but if you want something done right you do it yourself because  if I leave it up to some people, I will be sleeping in the Holiday Inn of the Carribbean and I am not havng it), we invite the other people along. I don't settle for less in our price range because it is my vacation also and I want it to be perfect. I don't care if the plane is late or it rainds, as long as where I am staying is beautiful and I can sleep at night in comfort then I am good. We're spoiled . Let's face it and I want to stay spoiled. I wont lie. We work hard and we deserve it.
Chelle


----------



## Kal (Feb 20, 2006)

You're never going to please the $500 babe.  If it were me, I would try to find something for 1 that fits her budget.  Then move forward to confirm the barracks to fit 17.  If she rejects the separate accomodation, give her the option to join the others at the higher price.


----------



## Janis (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't worry about the beach that is closest to your resort. When you are in SXM, most people travel to a different beach each day.  If you want lots of activities, water sports and food (and naked people) - then you go to Orient Beach.

If you want calm shallow waters: Pinel Island

Beautiful ocean with modest waves: Baie Rogue

There are so many gorgeous beaches to visit. And most of the resorts do not occupy the best beaches. So plan on renting cars and driving each day to a new spot!

Here's a tip:  I would suggest sending a beach chair and maybe even an umbrella through with your luggage. At each beach, you will have to rent a chair unless you bring your own. This can quickly add up, 5-10 bucks per day.

Buy an inexpensive chair at Walmart or Target, and then just leave it when you head back home.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the responses Kai and Janis.

Kai , her budget was unrealistic. This new deal on the house in Barbados that we have is  too good to pass up. I mentioned it in my Virgin Islands post but if you havent seen it yet, I inquired about a few houses in St.James and got many responses. The best one was for a 5 bdrm villa with private pool and 2 mins from the beach  for $635 for the week. I was skeptical at first but they are legit and I noticed many of the listings for Barbados is inexpensive. The airfare makes up for it though, All in All, it would be no more than $654 pp for the week with airfare.  If she has a problem with it also then she may as well just go to florida. The rest of us are on board. My best friend is Bajan so he  is going as well and will be showing us everything. 

We will be going to SXm  and staying at OBBR later in the summer  for our second vacation. Just my closest girlfriends and I. Less people , less stress and we don't mind paying. 

As for the Umbrella and Chair, they are under my bed. I bought one from cvs in Miami beach 2 years ago and still wrap it up and carry them with me to my beach destinations, lol.

Thank you everyone for your help. 
Chelle


----------



## Kal (Feb 21, 2006)

I hope you enjoy Barbados. We've visited the island twice while on cruises and I can understand why the prices are cheap. Of all the past visitors I have spoken with, not one is interested in a return visit.

If you go to St. Maarten later in the summer, make sure it's early summer and particularily NOT September. Hurricane season starts by July 1st and doesn't end until mid-to-late October.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 21, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I hope you enjoy Barbados. We've visited the island twice while on cruises and I can understand why the prices are cheap. Of all the past visitors I have spoken with, not one is interested in a return visit.
> 
> If you go to St. Maarten later in the summer, make sure it's early summer and particularily NOT September. Hurricane season starts by July 1st and doesn't end until mid-to-late October.




What is wrong with Barbados ?


----------



## Kal (Feb 21, 2006)

Many folks feel there's really not much ambiance compared to other Caribbean Islands.  Bridgetown is a large very metropolitan British city.  The food is typical British, which IMHO is at best so-so.  Some of the beaches are nice, but many have rough water.  Maybe that's because it's in the Atlantic rather than the Caribbean.  Lots of rum as one may expect.

I've been to 25 or more Caribbean Islands and I really don't have any interest in returning.  Maybe it's one of those "been there done it" things.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## TomR (Feb 21, 2006)

My wife and I own at the Royal Islander La Plage and are also somewhat familiar with the newer La Terrasse.  I haven’t read the posts you are referring to, but from what I have read on the St. Maarten forum (Traveltalkonline.com), most folks prefer La Plage.  

I haven’t seen the inside of the rooms at La Terrasse, but I have read a few complaints dealing with excess humidity in the rooms and quality of construction.  The rooms at La Plage are certainly not plush, but they are reasonably large and in very good shape. La Plage is right on the beach with a beautiful pool area. La Terrasse also has a nice pool but it is on the second or third floor rooftop.  Guests of one resort do not have pool privileges at the other resort.  I always recommend to our friends that they try to get in La Plage before accepting a La Terrasse unit. 

As far as views are concerned, all La Plage units, with the possible exception of the first floor, have a very nice view of the ocean.  I think most units at LaTerrasse also have some view of the ocean, although it would be further away as the building is across the street from the beach.

Tom


----------



## Sandcrab (Feb 22, 2006)

jme said:
			
		

> caribbeansun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lam0210 (Feb 18, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> While I don't agree with your assumption that SXM and Aruba are the top two since I'd put Cayman at the top followed by SXM and Aruba is way down my personal list here's my ranking of SXM resorts FWIW (your mileage may vary)
> 
> La Vista Beach Resort
> La Vista
> ...




My husband and I own a week at the Belair and love it.  It's nothing lavish but it has a five-star view that just won't quit.  It's clean, friendly and is right on the water.  Divi Little Bay right next door is about the same caliber.

There is more to do on St. Maarten than in Cayman Islands.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 18, 2007)

Mischelle-

Nothing wrong with Barbados IMHO. We are headed back for our third extended 2-3 week trip later this year. It's my second favorite island and more preferable to me than SXM was.  Good luck tryig to please everyone, it is a next to impossible job.


----------



## gretel (Feb 19, 2007)

*Barbados and other places*

Love the Caribbean but I wouldn't return to Barbados.  The ocean floor was strewn with sea urchins except where the resort cleared a path.  The worst part was the children begging for money where ever we went.  

Another place I wouldn't return to is Curacao.  Lovely island and beaches but I felt I was unwelcome as an American.  I had conversations with several local people who said my intuition wasn't off.  It is mostly a Dutch-visited island with a cruise ship mentality (get them in, take their money, and send them on their way).  I am hoping that this has changed since my visit 7 years ago and I am sure others have had better experiences.

I love Aruba (the beaches, weather, resorts, food, casinos, and especially, the people).  It isn't the prettiest of islands or the best for activities but it always feels like home.


----------

